# Popsugar Must Have June 2016 box *spoilers*



## Geek2 (May 26, 2016)

Time for the June thread. Any spoilers out there yet?


----------



## gingerjenny (May 26, 2016)

not a spoiler but i'm hoping for a book


----------



## OrangeCatLady (May 27, 2016)

A book and some sunscreen would be great.


----------



## jenny1973 (May 29, 2016)

Lisa Sugar has a new book coming out in September, it was on PSMH instagram, of course it has blue color all over it!!!! LOL  I wonder if that book will show up for June, since the trend is to get books in June for summer reading!  I happen to like books, so it would not bother me!  Sunscreen would be a good option!  Maybe a new beachtowel, please no more sunglasses!!!! A fun pool/beach float would cute!  I really do hope that there is not sunless tanning supplies, the make me look orange!  I prefer to stay pale (just went to the dermatologist).


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 29, 2016)

If anyone wanted to signup. I just re subscribed for 6 months with the SPRING50 code.  It now says subscriptions will start with the June box!


----------



## OrangeCatLady (May 29, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> If anyone wanted to signup. I just re subscribed for 6 months with the SPRING50 code.  It now says subscriptions will start with the June box!


How do I do that? Cancel and then re-subscribe?


----------



## MET (May 29, 2016)

OrangeCatLady said:


> OrangeCatLady, on 29 May 2016 - 3:58 PM, said:How do I do that? Cancel and then re-subscribe?


That's what I ended up doing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 30, 2016)

Yep I canceled since my sub would go month to month the. Re subbed with the sale code for six months.


----------



## OrangeCatLady (May 31, 2016)

Damn it, I just got an email that said they were "able to secure" me the May box. Oh well, best laid plans I suppose.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 31, 2016)

Me too. Oh well


----------



## zillionthwriter (Jun 1, 2016)

I had to cancel my sub because I'm currently super broke and don't want my account to get overdrawn with an automatic charge. I also canceled the MH Mini and Boxycharm. I hope that by the time my direct deposit hits, I'll be able to resub and get the month of June for all of these.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jun 1, 2016)

First Spoiler clue...

Surprises are in this season! Don't miss out on the June Must Have box. (link removed)


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jun 1, 2016)

forgot to add the pic!


----------



## gingerjenny (Jun 1, 2016)

smiles? maybe tooth whitening or lipstick? 

sunshine: sunscreen ? 

surprises has me stumped


----------



## MET (Jun 1, 2016)

OrangeCatLady said:


> OrangeCatLady, on 31 May 2016 - 6:19 PM, said:OrangeCatLady, on 31 May 2016 - 6:19 PM, saidamn it, I just got an email that said they were "able to secure" me the May box. Oh well, best laid plans I suppose.


Son of a !!!  Me too and I hated May.

PS - I just wrote them about this. I would not have subscribed for a May box and think they may have changed the date on purpose to get more subscriptions - bait &amp; switch.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 1, 2016)

I am not sure what the exact wording was showing you'd get June- but to be fair to them, they were very forthcoming that it would start with May. I *think* I recall- when I ordered the first day they announced the sale, my order made it look like I was starting with June too- but I knew due to the fine print it wouldn't really.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 1, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> I am not sure what the exact wording was showing you'd get June- but to be fair to them, they were very forthcoming that it would start with May. I *think* I recall- when I ordered the first day they announced the sale, my order made it look like I was starting with June too- but I knew due to the fine print it wouldn't really.


I know you're not talking to me but the screenshot up there clearly states that it will start with the June box, so it is a bit bait and switch-y.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Jun 2, 2016)

The glasses and the bag in that pic are both cute. I'd be happy with them being included.


----------



## theori3 (Jun 2, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I know you're not talking to me but the screenshot up there clearly states that it will start with the June box, so it is a bit bait and switch-y.


I think she is talking about the advertisement for the promotional code--it stated that your subscription would start with the May box if you used the discount code.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 2, 2016)

That picture is odd, that's the makeup bag that was in last year's box. I wonder if they'll release spoilers for June. I hated the May box, and didn't renew my sub.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 2, 2016)

theori3 said:


> I think she is talking about the advertisement for the promotional code--it stated that your subscription would start with the May box if you used the discount code.


You are totally right and my post sounds a bit butchy, lol. I didn't mean to come across as anything but helpful...


----------



## Sherr (Jun 2, 2016)

I just lost my favourite (and expensive) pair of sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    So I for one am happy that we may be getting sunglasses in June ( no longer care about a duplicate for May, life happens) ... and I will be doubly happy if the sunglasses are tinted/highlighted with PSMH blue, which my lost ones were.  It's dumb how upset I am about my lost sunglasses, I know they're just a "thing," but still .........


----------



## MET (Jun 2, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> I am not sure what the exact wording was showing you'd get June- but to be fair to them, they were very forthcoming that it would start with May. I *think* I recall- when I ordered the first day they announced the sale, my order made it look like I was starting with June too- but I knew due to the fine print it wouldn't really.


No you're right, they did include May in their promotional email.  My mistake was using their own website for the start date which had June.  It would have been very easy for them to incorporate the May date as a pop-up box when you used the code.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 2, 2016)

So the picture PS put up has a few items from past boxes: 

The hat was from the resort box, the Henri Bendel clutch was in a past monthly box, the sea salt spray was from a past Summer limited edition box. 

I don't think they'll include sunglasses, we got sunglasses in the June box last year. But maybe? Sunglasses certainly have popped up in the limited edition boxes, summer, Neiman Marcus, QVC, CFDA....

I'm wondering if we're getting nail polish or nail care items (either in the June or the Summer limited edition box) the June box picture and the spoiler picture for the summer limited edition box are very similar, the models are both wearing hats and show feet with toes painted.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone else get shipping notice? I got one a couple of days ago but I see that the label was created today. Of course the long slow route it takes to get to Nashville, it will be over a week after it actually ships before I see it LOL. But this is the earliest that I've received shipping info, normally I'm the last to get it!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 6, 2016)

Both my mini and large must have labels have been created.  I hope they move soon.  I wonder if PS will do early billing again for July, if they put a 4th of July item in the box?  I think I am going to cancel my mini, they just are not wowing me, not sure what I expected.  But I love my large box!


----------



## zillionthwriter (Jun 6, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> Both my mini and large must have labels have been created.  I hope they move soon.  I wonder if PS will do early billing again for July, if they put a 4th of July item in the box?  I think I am going to cancel my mini, they just are not wowing me, not sure what I expected.  But I love my large box!


I canceled both subscriptions to avoid my account being overdrawn, but resubbed to the big box after getting my paycheck. I decided not to resub to the mini because I just have too many boxes right now. I bet that means it's going to be amazing this month, since I'm missing out haha.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 6, 2016)

June theme:


----------



## zillionthwriter (Jun 6, 2016)

A pair of sunglasses will definitely be in there. I wonder if Lisa Sugar's book will be in the box. Since it's coming out on September 20th, that would be really early to be sending it out, I think.


----------



## MET (Jun 6, 2016)

I think an SPF type product - maybe a blanket for the lawn and sunglasses ( if they have a lot of extra CFDA boxes). 

*edit - I also think that a drink mix of some sort - between the "cheers" and picture.


----------



## theori3 (Jun 6, 2016)

I could see a hat rather than sunglasses, since there were sunglasses in last June's box and in the CFDA box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 6, 2016)

But! There was a hat in the resort box.

Oh no I just had a scary thought....outdoor festivities what if it's bug repellent?? I'm sure it would be in a blue bottle and the card would read this is Lisa Sugar's favorite bug spray! Lol


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 6, 2016)

Bug repellent is the state perfume in Alabama, with all the mosquitoes we have and mix in a large dose of humidity, I can't wait if that is what is in the box!!!! I can't stand summer here!!!!! Sorry my AC went out today but it is working again!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 7, 2016)

What about some of those outdoor entertaining sets where the plate and the wine glass fit together?


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 7, 2016)

Please no sunglasses, I have prescription glasses and can't use them. My friends like it when I get them however. And please God no more tassels!!! I cut them off of everything, but still, what is with tassels this year?

Margarita glasses would be nice, or something like that. I foresee something with an SPF in it though, which is fine as I live in the South and use it all year long. I have enough bug spray to repel every mosquito in Nashville LOL. 

My box(es) are supposed to be here on Monday, so can't wait. Hope it's good since I am getting two of them LOL. My friends are eager to see what I'm gifting them, ha.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 8, 2016)

@ ladygordon, I just put the sunglasses over my glasses if they are big enough. And sometimes I go without my glasses... Probably not one of my better ideas there.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 8, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> @ ladygordon, I just put the sunglasses over my glasses if they are big enough. And sometimes I go without my glasses... Probably not one of my better ideas there.



Good idea! Wish I could do that, I'm so blind though it would NOT be a good idea for me, definitely couldn't drive that way lol. So my best friend and my Mom have a nice collection of sunglasses!


----------



## MET (Jun 8, 2016)

My box is due for delivery on Monday which is great since it just shipped today.  The better news is that people should be receiving boxes very soon and we get spoilers.


----------



## Mally Branham (Jun 9, 2016)

My box was scheduled to arrive on Monday the 13th but now says it is at the post office and will be delivered today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think I've ever gotten to open a box without spoilers! I should get it around 430. Can't wait!


----------



## Pixels (Jun 9, 2016)

YAY! I am dying to get some spoilers!!


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't get mine until Saturday, so yes please post spoilers @, dying to see what's inside!


----------



## Pixels (Jun 9, 2016)

Mine still stays processing ...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2016)

Pixels said:


> Mine still stays processing ...


same. it's a shame they never look at overall revenue from a customer when deciding order of shipping. I've been with them pretty solidly (skipped maybe 2 boxes) since 2012 and bought ALL of the LEs. But there doesnt seem to be rhyme or reason in shipments (some people's boxes due to arrive this week/Monday are brand new subscribers, some long terms, some who knows).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> same. it's a shame they never look at overall revenue from a customer when deciding order of shipping. I've been with them pretty solidly (skipped maybe 2 boxes) since 2012 and bought ALL of the LEs. But there doesnt seem to be rhyme or reason in shipments (some people's boxes due to arrive this week/Monday are brand new subscribers, some long terms, some who knows).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YES, total revenue!  I'm the same way, with them since the early days, only skipped 2 monthly and maybe 2 LEs.  This one sided love story is so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2016)

Whoop hello!


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 9, 2016)

!!!!!!!!!!!! they are really redeeming themselves from May I think. June should be a great box- as well as the LE!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2016)

PSMH is on FIRE


----------



## Mally Branham (Jun 9, 2016)

SPOILERS!

not the greatest pics bc I'm off to my second job for the day but here everything is!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2016)

I am like 2 inches from my screen trying to see what there is to see hahaha...the last two items are a bottle opener and some kind of game?

And thank you for posting before heading out @, you are the best!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks!  What's 1-3?

EDIT: well we know 1 is a coverup, another is a bottle opener and another is a game.  But wondering if can post the card for 1-3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're the best!


----------



## elizabethj (Jun 9, 2016)

I think the game is this: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ridleys-games-room-who-am-i-quiz-game/4156691


----------



## Mally Branham (Jun 9, 2016)

Whoops sorry!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2016)

yay! i super love the bottle opener, as bizarre as that sounds!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2016)

MallyB rocks!!!


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 9, 2016)

THANK you MallyB!!  You are AMAZING!!!  Here are links;

~Hat Attack Neutral Diamond-Printed Sarong ($58)

~NCLA Born on the 4th Nail Lacquer ($16)
~~Knock Knock Are You Ready (For Your Close Up?) Compact ($10)
~Pacifica Underarm Deodorant Wipes ($9)
~Sisters of Los Angeles *Cheers* Bottle Opener
~Wild &amp; Wolf Ridley's Games Room "Who Am I?"
~Pressels


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the spoilers MallyB!!

I'm a little underwhelmed. I *knew* there'd be nail polish. I'm just not a glitter polish girl. I love the way it looks, I just hate that it's SO DANG hard to get off your nails when you want to polish change.  I'm also not a sarong wearing type of gal. Not much of a beer drinker, but my boyfriend will use the heck out of the bottle opener.

Everything else is a win though, I still think it's a fun box.


----------



## MET (Jun 9, 2016)

This one is a miss for me.  Not sure I will keep anything but luckily I have more than enough sisters and nieces....


----------



## zillionthwriter (Jun 9, 2016)

Not a bad box, but I'm only excited about the sarong. I wish it didn't include the nail lacquer. I've never heard of deodorant wipes, but those will definitely be useful for summer!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2016)

A huge thank you @!! You are the best! I also wish the polish wasn't a glitter one but overall it's a good box. I'm not a sarong person either but will try it and see what it looks like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2016)

At first I was pretty underwhelmed by everything except the sarong, but I know I'll use everything so it's a win for me.  The bottle opener looks nice, and I can always use deodorant wipes at work to freshen up if I walk at lunch.

For the people who think the sarong looks tiny (myself included), there are a zillion other ways it can be used.  I like to keep them in my bag all summer long to throw over my shoulders or to cover my legs whenever the air conditioning is too chilly.


----------



## Mally Branham (Jun 10, 2016)

The sarong is actually a really good size. Bigger than a beach towel. I think in the spoiler pic it's folded in fours which makes it look smaller. It's pretty thin and lightweight so it could also be used as a scarf. If there's not better pics of it when I get home from work I can put a picture of it on here unfolded so everyone gets a better idea of the size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 10, 2016)

I think this looks like a fun box. I almost canceled in May, after being a non-stop subscriber for 3 years, because the last several boxes didn't seem like a good value. However, I got drawn in by the 6 month deal and I'm glad I did. I would have been sad to not get my monthly ps delivery.


----------



## Seola (Jun 10, 2016)

I loved my first box, so-so last box, HATE this box!  (Scathing review incoming.)

The sarong IS a nice size, but it's very thin, like paper.  I can't see it remotely lasting and I wouldn't pay more than $15 for it, I know it's priced at $58, but I've gotten a few of these, similar strength, slightly larger on vacations.  Maybe I'm blessed/biased from living in Florida next to people who can pump these out for $8-12, with better results.

I am a nail polish and nail art fiend.  I can do everything on my nails.  Last week, I even had printed Sons of Anarchy nail art of the actors and SoA logos that I handmade when I met the cast.  I hate NCLA, I think it's cheap quality.  I've gotten then in Birchbox and it never lasted even with a Seche Vite topcoat.  It's a cute color and all but again, not lasting.  To add, it's longevity is questionable because it's patriotic and limits it's use.

A cheap compact?  Does anyone even carry double mirror compacts, especially in that size?  I don't know anyone.

I have perfectly working deodorant.  The wipes may be nice after a day at the beach I suppose or on a vacation?  Baby wipes do the same thing and you can get travel packs for a buck or two.

Nice-ish bottle opener, pretty heavy.  I'll stick it in the RV.

A game that is admittedly dated - info is from 2013 on the cards and some of the info is wrong.  My George Washington card hint is "abolished slavery" - about 125 years off there, stud.

And... more spicy things I can't eat.  Goes nicely with the water I can't drink from before...

I really want to love this sub, because it gives a variety and isn't just more makeup.  I'm out of my 3 month sub purchase, I'll try one more month but at this point, I'm actually paying more over the 3 months for what I could use versus the box price.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 11, 2016)

While this box looks cute, I am super relieved that I cancelled. 

I pretty much own an alternate version of every single thing in this entire box, and it would have been a total waste on me personally.

They still are one of my favorite subs, but lately I just have too much stuff and it was getting expensive.

I kept my mini sub though so I am very curious to see what is in there.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2016)

Well darn my box was out for delivery at my office today but I wasn't there, I'll get it Monday. Can't wait to check everything out in person.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 13, 2016)

I got my box!! It shipped an arrived really fast!





As usual I like it more in person than on "paper."

I think I'm going to try the sarong as a scarf it's really light weight and neutral. I think it'll look nice with black tops.

The bottle opener has some heft to it, and it's big. My boyfriend will really dig it because it won't be so hard to lose. All those little cheap bottle openers you get from events are always tiny and have a way of disappearing in our kitchen. I won't use the opener but I know my boyfriend will dig it. I also think it makes a easy gift you can tie one end to a 6 pack for a hostess gift or house warming gift.

The game seems like it could be fun. If you carry a giant purse like me, I thought I could bring it with me when I go out to hang out with friends at our local brewery, it sure beats sitting around and talking about the same stuff over and over.

I think the polish is really pretty but I just can't get stupid glitter polish off my nails without scrubbing them to death. It's just too much for beauty, so I stick to regular polish. I'm putting it up for swap.

The compact is cute, its a little cheap looking. I currently carry a cheap one from Forever 21 with cats on it that's really thin and is a good size for my purse, but it doesn't have a magnified side. Wearing contacts I'm forever getting stuff in my eyes so compacts are really useful for me. I guess this one I'll keep around as a spare.

I really like the scent of the deodorant wipes. These are super useful for me for when my friends go "hey you want to go get food" after we work out. Especially in the summer, I bet I can just use these as body wipes and I don't have to worry about smelling rank at dinner or brunch.

The pressels are a touch spicy. They're a good snack but I'd never heard of them before, I wish PS included a coupon so I could get another flavor.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 14, 2016)

I think the biggest problem with this box is that everything feels cheap.  It's kind of sad when a bottle opener is the only thing that seems fancy.  The bottle opener and sarong together are just nice enough that PSMH and I  can still be friends, but barely.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 14, 2016)

On the reddit beauty sub forum, we are playing a game where anyone who wants to play is given a theme and budget and has to "curate" a box. The budget was $120 so much more than a regular popsugar but not too far from a LE- and I was blown away at how good some of the curations were- and this was with everything full price vs the wholesale prices I am sure these boxes pay (if they even pay- I know sometimes the brand pays to be included!)- so it really made me think a bit about whether these are THAT good of a deal vs just taking what I would spend on the box monthly and picking out my own treats. Just food for thought considering how cheap this box feels - the sarong excited me because it was the same brand as the tote in the LE which seems to have a good rep, but everything else feels like a bag of freebies. Hoping July feels more higher end.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 14, 2016)

I got my box on Saturday, I loved it!  The nail polish is fun, just to use as a top coat on an accent nail or toenails. The bottle opener was my least favorite item, its a little heavy. Maybe next month will be better for everyone!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 14, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I think the biggest problem with this box is that everything feels cheap.  It's kind of sad when a bottle opener is the only thing that seems fancy.  The bottle opener and sarong together are just nice enough that PSMH and I  can still be friends, but barely.


Did you see on IG someone literally put a picture of them throwing the June box out in the trash. She said she didn't even open it, just straight threw it in the trash because it was so cheap.

That's a....a little dramatic IMO.

The only cheapy things to me in the box are the bottle opener and the compact. The rest feels inline with what's normally in a PS box.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 14, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> On the reddit beauty sub forum, we are playing a game where anyone who wants to play is given a theme and budget and has to "curate" a box. The budget was $120 so much more than a regular popsugar but not too far from a LE- and I was blown away at how good some of the curations were- and this was with everything full price vs the wholesale prices I am sure these boxes pay (if they even pay- I know sometimes the brand pays to be included!)- so it really made me think a bit about whether these are THAT good of a deal vs just taking what I would spend on the box monthly and picking out my own treats. Just food for thought considering how cheap this box feels - the sarong excited me because it was the same brand as the tote in the LE which seems to have a good rep, but everything else feels like a bag of freebies. Hoping July feels more higher end.


That's kind of what I do every once in awhile at Marshalls or TJMaxx. Either for myself, or as a gift, I will pick a budget and just curate my own fun "Popsugar" box. It is really interesting to see what you can get for $40.

However, I am still holding on to my PS sub. I almost cancelled after 3 years, but was drawn in by the 6 month deal and I'm glad I was. The sarong as a scarf is a winner. In the past subscribers have always been delighted by scarves, so I don't get why they are so unhappy this time. The thick gray scarf from Nov a few years ago is still my most used scarf, maybe this will be my hotter weather version.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 14, 2016)

We should have a thread for box curation! Sounds fun!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 14, 2016)

Here is the curation thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/141307-popsugar-must-have-fantasy-box-curation/

Thanks so much ladies for the idea!!! I clearly need help in the idea department because I seem to suck at it. lol


----------



## Sherr (Jun 14, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Did you see on IG someone literally put a picture of them throwing the June box out in the trash. She said she didn't even open it, just straight threw it in the trash because it was so cheap.
> 
> That's a....a little dramatic IMO.
> 
> The only cheapy things to me in the box are the bottle opener and the compact. The rest feels inline with what's normally in a PS box.


That's also rather entitled and dumb at the same time. For God's sake, give to someone at a shelter or a homeless person, they would love it.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 14, 2016)

northwest22 said:


> That's kind of what I do every once in awhile at Marshalls or TJMaxx. Either for myself, or as a gift, I will pick a budget and just curate my own fun "Popsugar" box. It is really interesting to see what you can get for $40.
> 
> However, I am still holding on to my PS sub. I almost cancelled after 3 years, but was drawn in by the 6 month deal and I'm glad I was. The sarong as a scarf is a winner. In the past subscribers have always been delighted by scarves, so I don't get why they are so unhappy this time. The thick gray scarf from Nov a few years ago is still my most used scarf, maybe this will be my hotter weather version.



I love getting scarves from PSMH box! I never buy scarves anymore actually because I have like almost 10! My most loved is the Michael Stars too and use it Fall/Winter. The others I use when we go to the beach! I missed the 6mos deal again because I was trying to downsize my subscription box budget. Hopefully they do it again soon since I will be canceling my two Birchboxes.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 14, 2016)

I got my box today and I don't think it was quite as bad as I thought it was going to be. The scarf I'll keep. It's a nice neutral color. I just need to get better at wearing scarfs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> The bottle opener is nice and will work great for summer entertaining. The glitter polish will be great for 4th of July. The game I'll stick in the kids play area and see if they'll ever play it. The mirror I'll toss in my handbag. I tried the wipes and they were ok. I think they will be good for quick refreshing on the go. This is definitely not my favorite PSMH box but I can find some use for the items.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 15, 2016)

I got my box today. Slightly better in person. That bottle opener is HUGE I was imagining it much smaller lol!


----------



## Saiza (Jun 15, 2016)

Man I wore the watch from the PS box a couple months ago, first time ever taking it out of the bag and trying it on. Put it on for work, only to realize an hour later, it wasn't working!! A brand new watch with a dead battery already??


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Jun 15, 2016)

So I'm kind of a dumbass and ordered two of these on accident. If you've sold an entire box what do you charge for it? Would someone pay $20 for this one do you think?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 15, 2016)

Saiza said:


> Man I wore the watch from the PS box a couple months ago, first time ever taking it out of the bag and trying it on. Put it on for work, only to realize an hour later, it wasn't working!! A brand new watch with a dead battery already??


My other post didn't show...watches come with the pin pulled out to not waste batteries while stored and shipped. Try pushing the pin in and see if that works!


----------



## Saiza (Jun 15, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My other post didn't show...watches come with the pin pulled out to not waste batteries while stored and shipped. Try pushing the pin in and see if that works!



  Lol I did that, thank you though! I took out the little tag thing that holds it out. I set the time and pushed it in, and it's just dead, dead, dead. I wear a watch everyday, I'm so used to wearing one, it was annoying wearing  a dead one all day and not really knowing the time. I also swapped the salt and pepper shakers from the April box I think, and I didn't open them before I swapped them and they were shattered when the receiver got them. I'm not sure how they shattered or when, I'm super ocd about packaging stuff.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 15, 2016)

Saiza said:


> Lol I did that, thank you though! I took out the little tag thing that holds it out. I set the time and pushed it in, and it's just dead, dead, dead. I wear a watch everyday, I'm so used to wearing one, it was annoying wearing a dead one all day and not really knowing the time. I also swapped the salt and pepper shakers from the April box I think, and I didn't open them before I swapped them and they were shattered when the receiver got them. I'm not sure how they shattered or when, I'm super ocd about packaging stuff.


Awww well that sucks! I just thought I should mention it because I was confused when my RZ watch I got in that box wasn't working, duh, the pin was pulled out!


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 16, 2016)

Reija said:


> Here is the curation thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/141307-popsugar-must-have-fantasy-box-curation/
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for the idea!!! I clearly need help in the idea department because I seem to suck at it. lol


Thanks for creating this thread. I took up the challenge and ended up curating a great "box" for myself. i posted pictures in the new thread. So much fun. I can't wait to see what others come up with.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Jun 19, 2016)

I received my box on Friday and I like it a lot more now that I've seen everything in person. 

The game is so easy though! I was looking through the cards and I can't imagine anyone not knowing who the clues are about. Especially the last clue on each card. For example there's a Barack Obama card and one of the clues is "I'm the first African American president of the United States"! Who wouldn't know that? :wacko:  You'd have to omit some of the clues if you actually plan on making it a little challenging.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 20, 2016)

if anyone wants the wipes or game let me know-i still also have the bingo game unopened and the travel scrabble


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 20, 2016)

PopSugar box swaps can go here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136402-popsugar-trades/


----------



## Sherr (Jun 21, 2016)

Do we have a July PSMH thread yet?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Here you go @@Sherr https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/141334-popsugar-must-have-july-2016-box-spoilers/

Thanks so much for asking. Sorry about the thread being late!


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there anyone that had a month to month subscription purchase the 6 month sub they have a while back get a second charge monthly charge for June?  I purchased one in December and it expired in May, then in May I purchased the other 6 month sub sale that they offered.  

I didn't have any issues in December but now all of a sudden I get this second charge on my card for June yesterday when I already received June's box.  

I emailed customer service today and they said because subscriptions in their system run "independently and concurrently", which means that even though I purchased the 6 month sub they were still going to try to charge me for a month to month subscription from when my previous 6 month sub expired in May.

A question that I have is if I was still being charged for the month to month subscription why did they wait until 6/21 to charge me and send out the June box.  That's a bit later than normal.

Customer Service also told me that even though I was charged yesterday, and the status is "processing" that they will not be able to offer me a refund until I receive this box and ship it back to them.

What a load of crock.  I have been a faithful customer for over 4 years, I have the regular sub as well as the mini and I purchase every le box that they release.  I emailed them back if they don't fix this issue they will certainly lose me as a customer today.

Sorry for the rant ladies.  I'm just so upset about this and I wanted to see if anyone else has experienced issue.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 22, 2016)

Did you cancel your subscription after the initial six month sub ran out before you purchased the second 6 month sub? 

That's why you were billed for June, separately.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Jun 22, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Did you cancel your subscription after the initial six month sub ran out before you purchased the second 6 month sub?
> 
> That's why you were billed for June, separately.


No, I did not but I've purchased 6 month subscriptions before in the past and I have never been double billed.

But I will definitely remember for the future.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah they say that your sub rolls over to a month to month after the pre-paid 6 month term is up. You need to cancel that sub and then re-sub with the new 6 month deal to avoid the over lap. They treat every sign up separately it seems. 

I guess you can just wait until you get the June box duplicate and mail it back to them and get a refund. I'd cancel that sub asap so you don't get billed for July.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Jun 22, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Yeah they say that your sub rolls over to a month to month after the pre-paid 6 month term is up. You need to cancel that sub and then re-sub with the new 6 month deal to avoid the over lap. They treat every sign up separately it seems.
> 
> I guess you can just wait until you get the June box duplicate and mail it back to them and get a refund. I'd cancel that sub asap so you don't get billed for July.


Thanks for the info.  I cancelled the sub and they did give me a refund after emailing back and forth but I am going to send the box back as soon as I receive it.


----------

